# Lubbock Texas



## LoAndBeeHold (Jan 23, 2015)

We're just getting started with bees. We live in a rural area near Lubbock, Texas. We have 4 children, ages 10, 11, 13 and 14. The younger 2 are home schooled. I'm always looking for interesting and educational things to do. I remember my grandpa kept bees when I was a kid in Michigan. I have much to learn and appreciate all who contribute to a forum like this.

Steve


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Steve!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome aboard steve!


----------



## Chickasaw Honey (Jul 21, 2014)

Welcome, hope you enjoy beekeeping.


----------



## Mutt bee (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome Steve !


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome! It's great that you plan to get your kids involved. Even though my kids don't seem to be able to keep their bee jackets on for more than 5 minutes in the summer, they still enjoy seeing the bees up close.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Give the kids a chance to enjoy beekeeping. My grand kids run from 2 months to almost 8. Three of them are really interested. The 7 year old and the almost 4 year old love to put on the small bee suit. The 2 year old tries to get to the bees without the suit! Start the next generation of beeks young!


----------



## Stephensc (Jan 24, 2015)

Steve, I also live in the Lubbock area. This will be my first year as a beekeeper. Maybe we can get together sometime later once the bees start flying and learn from each other. 

Scott


----------



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2012)

I live 60 miles east of Lubbock. We homeschool our kids to. I am in Lubbock pretty frequently. If you need something, maybe I can help. I don't know everything, but I have been keeping bees for a couple of years.


----------

